# Did you put sugar on your rice krispies as a kid?



## Corrie (Jun 16, 2016)

A very important topic to discuss. 

When you poured a bowl of rice krispies cereal, did you add sugar on top as you added the milk or did you just eat it as is? 

As a kid, I always put sugar on my rice krispies and I still do it now as an adult.


----------



## Mars Adept (Jun 16, 2016)

I'm still a kid, and I never do. I don't even add milk to it.

What kind of sugar are we talking about though?


----------



## Corrie (Jun 16, 2016)

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I'm still a kid, and I never do. I don't even add milk to it.
> 
> What kind of sugar are we talking about though?



White sugar or brown sugar. Granulated. C:


----------



## Aquari (Jun 16, 2016)

wow i votes no because i thought you meant the rice krispy BARS, but yes i did put it on the cereal lol


----------



## King Dorado (Jun 16, 2016)

ah you shoulda had sometimes in the poll.

when i was a kid i never put sugar on rice krispies at home, but sometimes did at my grandparents' house.
omg i just realized i did sometimes put it on cheerios at home though when i was a kid, crikey!  i would never even think about adding sugar to breakfast now, lol


----------



## Cailey (Jun 16, 2016)

sometimes.


----------



## Esphas (Jun 16, 2016)

ur not meant to?????????????? i still do it lmao


----------



## Torterraxe (Jun 16, 2016)

I'm still a kid

(Puts sugar on top of Rice Krispies cereal)

There :3


----------



## focus (Jun 16, 2016)

i dont like rice krispies. tbh i dont like most cereal, the only cereals i like are honey nut cheerios, chex, and cinnamon toast crunch


----------



## piichinu (Jun 16, 2016)

when i was a kid i did not have access to Rice Krispies or sugar


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 16, 2016)

nah that cereal was good to had milk or sugar on it


----------



## hydrophonic (Jun 16, 2016)

Always. They state so bland and unappealing without sugar...


----------



## Crash (Jun 16, 2016)

nope. I never put sugar on any of my cereal for whatever reason, but I'm kinda glad bc that's given me no desire to do it as an adult.


----------



## piichinu (Jun 16, 2016)

I had no idea this was common...my parents just said to use fruit or tiny amounts of honey wtf


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 16, 2016)

I like it plain


----------



## Chicha (Jun 16, 2016)

I did it several times as kid. I also did the same with Corn Flakes until realizing there is heaven in Frosted Flakes.

I don't really eat Rice Krispies as an adult now, not even the bars. Way too sugary for my tastes. I typically go for Frosted Flakes or Cocoa Pebbles. Maybe Capn Crunch & Corn Pops.


----------



## etsusho (Jun 16, 2016)

I was never big on having a lot of sugar.


----------



## MorningStar (Jun 16, 2016)

To be honest, I didn't even know this was a thing. I never did.

Sometimes now that I'm older, I mold the Krispies into circles, and put a Swedish fish on top of it. Then I wrap green Fruit Roll-Ups or Fruit by the Foot around it, and make dessert sushi.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 16, 2016)

I never added sugar and I never knew people did that until I was like 15 and my friend told me about it. I'm not really a fan of adding sugar to stuff since so much food out there already has sooooo much sugar in it.


----------



## tui (Jun 16, 2016)

i never enjoyed cereal in general as a kid! it just didn't ~do~ it for me, so if anything i had a chocolately sugary variant. ironically enough today it's one of my ultimate safe foods, and one of the only high-carb things that are. but rice krispies, i wouldn't put sugar on them because sugar isn't safe to me but i'd totally douse it in canderel sweetner


----------



## Ayaya (Jun 16, 2016)

My family has a history of diabetes so I don't think adding even more sugar to my breakfast would be wise. I never thought of adding more sugar to food except on tea or toast and I'm not changing that ever.


----------



## Miii (Jun 16, 2016)

Sometimes but not always.


----------



## bigger34 (Jun 16, 2016)

I never eat them, so no.


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 16, 2016)

yes. i love sugar.


----------



## Jou (Jun 16, 2016)

I used to, but then I got a taste for super dry food :Y


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 16, 2016)

Nope, I didn't eat rice krispies at all. because trust me no matter how much sugar you think you're putting in those rice krispies it is definitely not enough. They tasted really plain and tasteless to me, so for that reason I just avoided eating them and ate other cereal instead.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 18, 2016)

Yep I did then and I do now. Not as heavily as I did as a kid though. (When I'd finish I'd have a thick layer of wet sugar at the bottom of the bowl that I would proceed to eat...) I also do the same with plain Cheerios and both are also best with banana chunks in them!


----------



## Katattacc (Jun 18, 2016)

i never had rice krispies as a kid so no


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jun 18, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Yep I did then and I do now. Not as heavily as I did as a kid though. (When I'd finish I'd have a thick layer of wet sugar at the bottom of the bowl that I would proceed to eat...) I also do the same with plain Cheerios and both are also best with banana chunks in them!



 PREACH!!! I would have so much sugar left over it would be enough to sweeten another bowl of rice krispies..same with cheerios


----------

